# ROG Yacht HTPC



## lordevan83 (Mar 23, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Asus Maximus Impact VIIIntel 4790k w/ Bykski blockAMD R9 Nano w/ XSPC blockG. Skill Sniper 2x8gb DDR3DDC Pump with Bitspower TopBitspower Reservoir w/ Singularity Computer mountCustom Teleios Cables w/ Nanoxia Clips.Samsung 960 EVO

*Mods:*
Fitted a 240 radiator in a 120 slot.Powdercoating by Kotes

This was a nightmare in terms of hard tubing and custom cables.  The deck of the case was riveted in, so it was not removable.  It was very difficult to work under that.  The bottom was also much harder than expected to drill holes for 240mm rad due to the awkward shape of the hull.  If anyone tries to do custom cables with this, I really recommend 18 awg instead of 16 awg cables just to make it easier to flex the cables.  I bent a bunch of fins on the first set of radiators I used, trying to fit the cables in.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 23, 2017)

......sorry......just had to ....he actually put it in a pond....nice build though...


----------



## Jetster (Mar 25, 2017)

I voted 5/10 because:

The concept is not a good one. Its not a boat, not very functional, Form is not too impressive ether. I can respect the detail


----------



## nutEdave (Sep 18, 2017)

I think it look wicked love the way you used Republic of gamers for the yachts name


----------

